# Benchmark



## karl60 (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi guys,
I install Unigine_Heaven-4.0 on Freebsd 12.1  but when i try to start the Launcher and click on Run i got this message.

```
root@grytinggrend:/usr/home/karl/Downloads/Unigine_Heaven-4.0 # sh heaven
Loading "/usr/home/karl/Downloads/Unigine_Heaven-4.0/bin/../data/heaven_4.0.cfg"...
Loading "libGPUMonitor_x64.so"...
Loading "libGL.so.1"...
Loading "libopenal.so.1"...
AL lib: (WW) alc_initconfig: Failed to initialize backend "pulse"
ALSA lib conf.c:3652:(config_file_open) cannot access file /etc/alsa/conf.d/50-pulseaudio.conf
ALSA lib conf.c:3572:(snd_config_hooks_call) function snd_config_hook_load returned error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib conf.c:4026:(snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration
AL lib: (EE) ALCplaybackAlsa_open: Could not open playback device 'default': No such file or directory
ALExt::init(): can't open device
Can't initialize OpenAL. Install driver for your sound card.
Close "libopenal.so.1"
Warning "null" sound app is used
Set 1600x900 windowed video mode
GLAppWindow::create_visual(): glXChooseFBConfig(): failed
Engine::video_restart(): can't set 1600x900 windowed video mode

Can't set video mode
ALExt::init(): can't open device
Can't initialize OpenAL. Install driver for your sound card.
Warning "null" sound app is used
GLAppWindow::create_visual(): glXChooseFBConfig(): failed
Engine::video_restart(): can't set 1600x900 windowed video mode

Set 1280x720 windowed video mode
Received signal SIGSEGV, invalid memory reference
```
Somebody know what i have do?
Best regads Kalli


----------



## shkhln (Jan 31, 2020)

Try the linux-unigine-valley package.


----------



## Vadim_Mkk (Jan 31, 2020)

Seems that require linux drivers for VGA card, pulse audio and other linux software..
Try run this program  with trace system -see man() for  `truss`.


----------



## karl60 (Feb 1, 2020)

Vadim_Mkk said:


> Seems that require linux drivers for VGA card, pulse audio and other linux software..
> Try run this program  with trace system -see man() for  `truss`.



Hi, i try and got this but i don't know what i shall do whit this?

```
root@grytinggrend:/usr/home/karl/Downloads/Unigine_Heaven-4.0 # truss sh heaven
mmap(0x0,131072,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34362150912 (0x80024d000)
issetugid()                                      = 0 (0x0)
openat(AT_FDCWD,"/etc/libmap.conf",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC,00) = 3 (0x3)
fstat(3,{ mode=-rw-r--r-- ,inode=18444,size=122,blksize=4096 }) = 0 (0x0)
read(3,"# $FreeBSD: releng/12.1/libexec/"...,122) = 122 (0x7a)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
open("/usr/local/etc/libmap.d",O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC,0165) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
openat(AT_FDCWD,"/var/run/ld-elf.so.hints",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC,00) = 3 (0x3)
read(3,"Ehnt\^A\0\0\0\M^@\0\0\0>\^A\0\0"...,128) = 128 (0x80)
fstat(3,{ mode=-r--r--r-- ,inode=360452,size=446,blksize=4096 }) = 0 (0x0)
pread(3,"/lib:/usr/lib:/usr/lib/compat:/u"...,318,0x80) = 318 (0x13e)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
openat(AT_FDCWD,"/lib/libedit.so.7",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_VERIFY,00) = 3 (0x3)
fstat(3,{ mode=-r--r--r-- ,inode=14905,size=232936,blksize=131072 }) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,4096,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x0) = 34362281984 (0x80026d000)
mmap(0x0,245760,PROT_NONE,MAP_GUARD,-1,0x0)      = 34362286080 (0x80026e000)
mmap(0x80026e000,81920,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x0) = 34362286080 (0x80026e000)
mmap(0x800282000,135168,PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x14000) = 34362368000 (0x800282000)
mmap(0x8002a3000,12288,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x35000) = 34362503168 (0x8002a3000)
mmap(0x8002a6000,16384,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34362515456 (0x8002a6000)
munmap(0x80026d000,4096)                         = 0 (0x0)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
openat(AT_FDCWD,"/lib/libc.so.7",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_VERIFY,00) = 3 (0x3)
fstat(3,{ mode=-r--r--r-- ,inode=266351,size=1974536,blksize=131072 }) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,4096,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x0) = 34362281984 (0x80026d000)
mmap(0x0,4165632,PROT_NONE,MAP_GUARD,-1,0x0)     = 34362531840 (0x8002aa000)
mmap(0x8002aa000,520192,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x0) = 34362531840 (0x8002aa000)
mmap(0x800329000,1327104,PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x7f000) = 34363052032 (0x800329000)
mmap(0x80046d000,61440,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x1c3000) = 34364379136 (0x80046d000)
mmap(0x80047c000,2256896,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34364440576 (0x80047c000)
munmap(0x80026d000,4096)                         = 0 (0x0)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
openat(AT_FDCWD,"/lib/libncursesw.so.8",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_VERIFY,00) = 3 (0x3)
fstat(3,{ mode=-r--r--r-- ,inode=14935,size=392616,blksize=131072 }) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,4096,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x0) = 34362281984 (0x80026d000)
mmap(0x0,397312,PROT_NONE,MAP_GUARD,-1,0x0)      = 34366697472 (0x8006a3000)
mmap(0x8006a3000,167936,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x0) = 34366697472 (0x8006a3000)
mmap(0x8006cc000,204800,PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x29000) = 34366865408 (0x8006cc000)
mmap(0x8006fe000,20480,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_PREFAULT_READ,3,0x5b000) = 34367070208 (0x8006fe000)
mmap(0x800703000,4096,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34367090688 (0x800703000)
munmap(0x80026d000,4096)                         = 0 (0x0)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
mprotect(0x8002a4000,8192,PROT_READ)             = 0 (0x0)
mprotect(0x800473000,36864,PROT_READ)            = 0 (0x0)
mprotect(0x8006ff000,16384,PROT_READ)            = 0 (0x0)
sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK,{ SIGHUP|SIGINT|SIGQUIT|SIGKILL|SIGPIPE|SIGALRM|SIGTERM|SIGURG|SIGSTOP|SIGTSTP|SIGCONT|SIGCHLD|SIGTTIN|SIGTTOU|SIGIO|SIGXCPU|SIGXFSZ|SIGVTALRM|SIGPROF|SIGWINCH|SIGINFO|SIGUSR1|SIGUSR2 },{ }) = 0 (0x0)
mprotect(0x800473000,36864,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE) = 0 (0x0)
sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK,{ },0x0)                 = 0 (0x0)
sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK,{ SIGHUP|SIGINT|SIGQUIT|SIGKILL|SIGPIPE|SIGALRM|SIGTERM|SIGURG|SIGSTOP|SIGTSTP|SIGCONT|SIGCHLD|SIGTTIN|SIGTTOU|SIGIO|SIGXCPU|SIGXFSZ|SIGVTALRM|SIGPROF|SIGWINCH|SIGINFO|SIGUSR1|SIGUSR2 },{ }) = 0 (0x0)
mprotect(0x800473000,36864,PROT_READ)            = 0 (0x0)
sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK,{ },0x0)                 = 0 (0x0)
readlink("/etc/malloc.conf",0x7fffffffd1f0,1024) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
issetugid()                                      = 0 (0x0)
__sysctl(0x7fffffffd158,0x2,0x7fffffffd154,0x7fffffffd160,0x0,0x0) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,4096,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34362281984 (0x80026d000)
madvise(0x80026d000,4096,MADV_FREE)              = 0 (0x0)
munmap(0x80026d000,4096)                         = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,2097152,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34367094784 (0x800704000)
munmap(0x800704000,2097152)                      = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,4190208,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34367094784 (0x800704000)
munmap(0x800704000,1032192)                      = 0 (0x0)
munmap(0x800a00000,1060864)                      = 0 (0x0)
cap_getmode({ 0 })                               = 0 (0x0)
open("/dev/hpet0",O_RDONLY,00)                   = 3 (0x3)
mmap(0x0,4096,PROT_READ,MAP_SHARED,3,0x0)        = 34362281984 (0x80026d000)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,32768,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34367094784 (0x800704000)
mmap(0x0,4194304,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34370224128 (0x800a00000)
mmap(0x0,4096,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34367127552 (0x80070c000)
sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK,{ SIGHUP|SIGINT|SIGQUIT|SIGKILL|SIGPIPE|SIGALRM|SIGTERM|SIGURG|SIGSTOP|SIGTSTP|SIGCONT|SIGCHLD|SIGTTIN|SIGTTOU|SIGIO|SIGXCPU|SIGXFSZ|SIGVTALRM|SIGPROF|SIGWINCH|SIGINFO|SIGUSR1|SIGUSR2 },{ }) = 0 (0x0)
sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK,{ },0x0)                 = 0 (0x0)
sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK,{ SIGHUP|SIGINT|SIGQUIT|SIGKILL|SIGPIPE|SIGALRM|SIGTERM|SIGURG|SIGSTOP|SIGTSTP|SIGCONT|SIGCHLD|SIGTTIN|SIGTTOU|SIGIO|SIGXCPU|SIGXFSZ|SIGVTALRM|SIGPROF|SIGWINCH|SIGINFO|SIGUSR1|SIGUSR2 },{ }) = 0 (0x0)
sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK,{ },0x0)                 = 0 (0x0)
sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK,{ SIGHUP|SIGINT|SIGQUIT|SIGKILL|SIGPIPE|SIGALRM|SIGTERM|SIGURG|SIGSTOP|SIGTSTP|SIGCONT|SIGCHLD|SIGTTIN|SIGTTOU|SIGIO|SIGXCPU|SIGXFSZ|SIGVTALRM|SIGPROF|SIGWINCH|SIGINFO|SIGUSR1|SIGUSR2 },{ }) = 0 (0x0)
sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK,{ },0x0)                 = 0 (0x0)
sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK,{ SIGHUP|SIGINT|SIGQUIT|SIGKILL|SIGPIPE|SIGALRM|SIGTERM|SIGURG|SIGSTOP|SIGTSTP|SIGCONT|SIGCHLD|SIGTTIN|SIGTTOU|SIGIO|SIGXCPU|SIGXFSZ|SIGVTALRM|SIGPROF|SIGWINCH|SIGINFO|SIGUSR1|SIGUSR2 },{ }) = 0 (0x0)
mprotect(0x228000,4096,PROT_READ)                = 0 (0x0)
sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK,{ },0x0)                 = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,4096,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34367131648 (0x80070d000)
open("/usr/share/locale/nb_NO.UTF-8/LC_COLLATE",O_RDONLY,013720646057) = 3 (0x3)
fstat(3,{ mode=-r--r--r-- ,inode=6656,size=95432,blksize=95744 }) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,95432,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE,3,0x0)      = 34367135744 (0x80070e000)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
open("/usr/share/locale/nb_NO.UTF-8/LC_CTYPE",O_RDONLY,013720646057) = 3 (0x3)
fstat(3,{ mode=-r--r--r-- ,inode=5966,size=49880,blksize=50176 }) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,49880,PROT_READ,MAP_PRIVATE,3,0x0)      = 34367234048 (0x800726000)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,102400,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34367287296 (0x800733000)
munmap(0x800726000,49880)                        = 0 (0x0)
open("/usr/share/locale/nb_NO.UTF-8/LC_MONETARY",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC,07613270000) = 3 (0x3)
fstat(3,{ mode=-r--r--r-- ,inode=5564,size=36,blksize=4096 }) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,12288,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34367234048 (0x800726000)
read(3,"NOK \nkr\n,\n\M-B\240\n3\n\n\M-b"...,36) = 36 (0x24)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
open("/usr/share/locale/nb_NO.UTF-8/LC_NUMERIC",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC,016334640400) = 3 (0x3)
fstat(3,{ mode=-r--r--r-- ,inode=5777,size=7,blksize=4096 }) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,4096,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34367246336 (0x800729000)
read(3,",\n\M-B\240\n3\n",7)                     = 7 (0x7)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
open("/usr/share/locale/nb_NO.UTF-8/LC_TIME",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC,033671400) = 3 (0x3)
fstat(3,{ mode=-r--r--r-- ,inode=5567,size=391,blksize=4096 }) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,28672,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34367250432 (0x80072a000)
read(3,"jan.\nfeb.\nmar.\napr.\nmai\njun"...,391) = 391 (0x187)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
open("/usr/share/locale/nb_NO.UTF-8/LC_MESSAGES",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC,011320443400) = 3 (0x3)
fstat(3,{ mode=-r--r--r-- ,inode=5566,size=120,blksize=4096 }) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,20480,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34367389696 (0x80074c000)
read(3,"^(([jJ]([aA])?)|([yY]([eE][sS])?"...,120) = 120 (0x78)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
getpid()                                         = 1985 (0x7c1)
geteuid()                                        = 0 (0x0)
getppid()                                        = 1984 (0x7c0)
mmap(0x0,4096,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34367279104 (0x800731000)
mmap(0x0,20480,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34367410176 (0x800751000)
mmap(0x0,20480,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34367430656 (0x800756000)
mmap(0x0,20480,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34367451136 (0x80075b000)
mmap(0x0,28672,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34367471616 (0x800760000)
mmap(0x0,4096,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34367283200 (0x800732000)
mmap(0x0,20480,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34367500288 (0x800767000)
mmap(0x0,12288,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34367520768 (0x80076c000)
mmap(0x0,28672,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34367533056 (0x80076f000)
getuid()                                         = 0 (0x0)
geteuid()                                        = 0 (0x0)
getgid()                                         = 0 (0x0)
getegid()                                        = 0 (0x0)
openat(AT_FDCWD,"heaven",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC,00)  = 3 (0x3)
fcntl(3,F_DUPFD_CLOEXEC,0xa)                     = 10 (0xa)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGINT,0x0,{ SIG_DFL SA_RESTART ss_t }) = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGINT,{ 0x223fc0 0x0 ss_t },0x0)      = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGQUIT,0x0,{ SIG_DFL SA_RESTART ss_t }) = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGQUIT,{ 0x223fc0 0x0 ss_t },0x0)     = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGTERM,0x0,{ SIG_DFL 0x0 ss_t })      = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGTERM,{ SIG_DFL 0x0 ss_t },0x0)      = 0 (0x0)
fstatat(AT_FDCWD,".",{ mode=drwxr-xr-x ,inode=758,size=6,blksize=4096 },0x0) = 0 (0x0)
fstatat(AT_FDCWD,"/usr/home/karl/Downloads/Unigine_Heaven-4.0",{ mode=drwxr-xr-x ,inode=758,size=6,blksize=4096 },0x0) = 0 (0x0)
read(10,"#!/bin/bash\n\ncd ./bin\nARCH=$("...,1024) = 278 (0x116)
mmap(0x0,4096,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34367561728 (0x800776000)
mmap(0x0,4096,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34367565824 (0x800777000)
fstatat(AT_FDCWD,"./bin",{ mode=drwxr-xr-x ,inode=790,size=30,blksize=4096 },0x0) = 0 (0x0)
fstatat(AT_FDCWD,"bin",{ mode=drwxr-xr-x ,inode=790,size=30,blksize=4096 },AT_SYMLINK_NOFOLLOW) = 0 (0x0)
chdir("/usr/home/karl/Downloads/Unigine_Heaven-4.0/bin") = 0 (0x0)
fstatat(AT_FDCWD,"/sbin/uname",0x7fffffffde00,0x0) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
fstatat(AT_FDCWD,"/bin/uname",0x7fffffffde00,0x0) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
fstatat(AT_FDCWD,"/usr/sbin/uname",0x7fffffffde00,0x0) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
fstatat(AT_FDCWD,"/usr/bin/uname",{ mode=-r-xr-xr-x ,inode=4648,size=19488,blksize=19968 },0x0) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,12288,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34367569920 (0x800778000)
pipe2(0x7fffffffe018,0)                          = 0 (0x0)
vfork()                                          = 1986 (0x7c2)
close(4)                                         = 0 (0x0)
read(3,"amd64\n",128)                            = 6 (0x6)
read(3,0x7fffffffe1c0,128)                       = 0 (0x0)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
wait4(-1,{ EXITED,val=0 },0x0,0x0)               = 1986 (0x7c2)
vfork()                                          = 1987 (0x7c3)
Loading "/usr/home/karl/Downloads/Unigine_Heaven-4.0/bin/../data/heaven_4.0.cfg"...
Loading "libGPUMonitor_x64.so"...
Loading "libGL.so.1"...
Loading "libopenal.so.1"...
AL lib: (WW) alc_initconfig: Failed to initialize backend "pulse"
ALSA lib conf.c:3652:(config_file_open) cannot access file /etc/alsa/conf.d/50-pulseaudio.conf
ALSA lib conf.c:3572:(snd_config_hooks_call) function snd_config_hook_load returned error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib conf.c:4026:(snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration
AL lib: (EE) ALCplaybackAlsa_open: Could not open playback device 'default': No such file or directory
ALExt::init(): can't open device
Can't initialize OpenAL. Install driver for your sound card.
Close "libopenal.so.1"
Warning "null" sound app is used
Set 1600x900 windowed video mode
GLAppWindow::create_visual(): glXChooseFBConfig(): failed
Engine::video_restart(): can't set 1600x900 windowed video mode

Can't set video mode
ALExt::init(): can't open device
Can't initialize OpenAL. Install driver for your sound card.
Warning "null" sound app is used
GLAppWindow::create_visual(): glXChooseFBConfig(): failed
Engine::video_restart(): can't set 1600x900 windowed video mode

Set 1280x720 windowed video mode
Received signal SIGSEGV, invalid memory reference
wait4(-1,{ EXITED,val=0 },0x0,0x0)               = 1987 (0x7c3)
read(10,0x2299d0,1024)                           = 0 (0x0)
exit(0x0)
process exit, rval = 0
```
Onward i have a Asus Vivobook X542ua whit i core 5 and UHD620 graphics drm-kmod-g20190710 and i use the Linuxulator c7.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 1, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Try the linux-unigine-valley package.



For some reason I don't see linux-unigine-valley in the FreeBSD repositories, although I don't remember using the port to install it…


----------



## shkhln (Feb 1, 2020)

karl60, what exactly do you need from the benchmark? Unigine Heaven is quite obsolete for measuring performance.


----------



## karl60 (Feb 2, 2020)

shkhln said:


> karl60, what exactly do you need from the benchmark? Unigine Heaven is quite obsolete for measuring performance.


Yes i like to know the performance of my Notebook.


----------



## Vadim_Mkk (Feb 3, 2020)

karl60, do you install *linux-c7-7.7.1908*?
See errors in the `truss` log - seem you must install in the yours existing  Linux environment additional *linux-c7-pulseaudio-utils-10.0_1* and *linux-c7-alsa-plugins-pulseaudio-1.1.6* .. Say "Thank very much! and best regard " ours "darling" Lennart Poettering 
I suppose that execute  this test   easier in the Devuan / Debian Jails - but while I don't understand  how redirect Xorg from  thise jail to DE, but apt install work correctly most application from devuan repo from CLI - for example mc and etc.
These errors seems that application doesn't have name Linux version
fstatat(AT_FDCWD,"/sbin/uname",0x7fffffffde00,0x0) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
fstatat(AT_FDCWD,"/bin/uname",0x7fffffffde00,0x0) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
fstatat(AT_FDCWD,"/usr/sbin/uname",0x7fffffffde00,0x0) ERR#2 'No such file or directory


----------



## shkhln (Feb 3, 2020)

karl60 said:


> Yes i like to know the performance of my Notebook.



Eh… Nonetheless, try installing the linux-unigine-valley port.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 3, 2020)

Vadim_Mkk said:


> karl60, do you install *linux-c7-7.7.1908*?
> See errors in the `truss` log - seem you must install in the yours existing  Linux environment additional *linux-c7-pulseaudio-utils-10.0_1* and *linux-c7-alsa-plugins-pulseaudio-1.1.6* .. Say "Thank very much! and best regard " ours "darling" Lennart Poettering
> I suppose that execute  this test   easier in the Devuan / Debian Jails - but while I don't understand  how redirect Xorg from  thise jail to DE, but apt install work correctly most application from devuan repo from CLI - for example mc and etc.
> These errors seems that application doesn't have name Linux version
> ...



Quit this immediately, by default truss doesn't trace forked processes so you are only looking at a log for the wrapping shell script and not the application in question.


----------



## karl60 (Feb 3, 2020)

@ Vadim_MKK, i did see!


```
root@grytinggrend:~ # pkg install linux-c7-pulseaudio-utils-10.0_1
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Updating database digests format: 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The most recent versions of packages are already installed
root@grytinggrend:~ # pkg install linux-c7-alsa-plugins-pulseaudio-1.1.6
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The most recent versions of packages are already installed
root@grytinggrend:~ # pkg install linux-c7-7.7.1908
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The most recent versions of packages are already installed
```


----------



## scratchi (Jun 10, 2020)

Hello,

I have a question about Audio.  Left 4 Dead 2 and TF2 work fine (well, besides VAC, but otherwise it's fine) and audio is working well.  But when I try other games like Torchlight 2, Super Night Riders and MadOut Ice Storm, there is no audio.  I tried to add: 
	
	



```
LD_PRELOAD=${LD_PRELOAD}:fmodfix.so %command%
```
 to the startup options, but same thing, no audio.  Do I need extra packages for that?

Also, the fmodfix.so...do I need to pull that down manually from somewhere?  I can't find that file on the filesystem anywhere, so I'm wondering if I'm missing that piece?

I have the same issue with linux-unigine-heaven/valley; they launch and work but with no sound.  Any ideas?


----------

